# Looking for a certain vehicle



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

If anyone happens to run across an "American Austin" Bantam car for sale i would appreciate a heads up. They are compact cars made in the 30s at my home town and i am looking for one for both Personal Heritage, Coolness, and the fact it will fit in my shed. Thanks


----------

